# Wierd picture



## sowega hunter (Dec 18, 2005)

I read some inputs on the SCARY thread and then I got this pic. It may just be a fluke of the camera but it looks strange to me. Maybe Scottie was beeming up or down?


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 18, 2005)

I believe you have us stumped here. I can't think of a thing to say.


----------



## sowega hunter (Dec 18, 2005)

No guesses as to what this light beam might be? Thought I would get some. I don't know what it is, maybe just a flawed picture but it looks strange to me. I can assure ya'll it is not a doctored pic.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2005)

Maybe a reflection of the flash off the lens. Try cleaning the lens/lens cover.


----------



## Oak Ridge (Dec 18, 2005)

It almost looks like there is a perfect circle dead center of the beam... or am I seeing things? Spotlight maybe?


----------



## sowega hunter (Dec 18, 2005)

If it's a spotlight it is coming from straight up in the air.


----------



## LJay (Dec 18, 2005)

Aliens spotlighting again!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 19, 2005)

An owl with a spotlight


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 19, 2005)

sure it's just aliens


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 19, 2005)

My guess is it has something to do with a reflection off the camera lens.


----------



## papagil (Dec 19, 2005)

It's gotta be the Aliens


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 19, 2005)

could be a bug flew real close to it real quick and it snapped a pic while the bug was flappin away


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 19, 2005)

Beam me up Scottie!!!


----------



## holadude (Dec 19, 2005)

It's a ghost tree.  It must have some unfinished business!


----------



## Dub (Dec 19, 2005)

at first glance I thought it was a tree trunk..........


----------



## littlewolf (Dec 19, 2005)

sap droplet. cam's on a pinetree right?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 19, 2005)

Copter search light looking for Looty.


----------



## sowega hunter (Dec 20, 2005)

It's not on a pine and it took pics after this one without the beam of light.


----------



## DDD (Dec 20, 2005)

Any chance someone shown a flashlight right at it?

Just guessing?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 20, 2005)

sowega hunter said:
			
		

> It's not on a pine and it took pics after this one without the beam of light.



Then it has to be aliens. Bigfoot don't carry his own light you know.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Dec 20, 2005)

Definitely aliens beaming Bigfoot back to the mothership!
Too bad the camera delayed shooting the picture or you would have caught Bigfoot   You should buy a Cuddyback


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 20, 2005)

Albino black panthers tail... jumped up in the air as soon as he heard..click


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 20, 2005)

Very fortunate you were not near this "beam"...  and transported to a strange, parallel Space-Time Continuum


----------



## dutchman (Dec 22, 2005)

StriperAddict said:
			
		

> Very fortunate you were not near this "beam"...  and transported to a strange, parallel Space-Time Continuum



And that woulda messed up a feller's day.


----------



## Jerry L. Lyda (Dec 22, 2005)

I believe it's a tree that the flash reflected off of.


----------



## holadude (Dec 22, 2005)

How could it be a tree?  It fades into grass at the bottom.  I think it's a ghost tree.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 22, 2005)

Are you sure being beamed to a different space continuum woulbe a bad thing. what if there are all BC Bucks and Bikini guides there?? Would it be such a bad thing then?? Has to be aliens. The little green sucker heard the flash and beamed his butt back up!!!! Like they say get a cuddeback and you would have caught him and been on the frontpage of the Enquirer!!


----------

